# New England Puppies



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We've had a BUNCH of NE litters recently, and I've had the pleasure of photographing them. Here is just a smattering of photos for your enjoyment. (sorry, none of these puppies are available!) This first group is two litters born the same day. (photos taken in Oct.)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

These are two litters, one group are 3 weeks old, the teeny ones are only about 4 DAYS old!!! These are from Panda's breeder.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

And then this litter from yesterday. I think this group is about 5 weeks old. ...And one of THESE belongs to a forum member. But I'll let her out herself if she wants to.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

OMG!!! I can't stand the cuteness!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Molly120213 said:


> OMG!!! I can't stand the cuteness!


I love getting a chance to photograph them all. I get the fun without all the work!!! LOL!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Thank you, thank you, thank you! 

You should save that photo of the mama puppy with the Triple Tie Topknot! I have tried to describe that to people before since it has worked very well for me in the past, but I don’t really have pictures of it, and this looks particularly neat and tidy. Especially considering that’s a new mama


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you!
> 
> You should save that photo of the mama puppy with the Triple Tie Topknot! I have tried to describe that to people before since it has worked very well for me in the past, but I don't really have pictures of it, and this looks particularly neat and tidy. Especially considering that's a new mama


She's a new mama who is also a show dog. She's the mama of the cutie that I posted who went best in show last night! But most importantly, unlike a lot of bitches, who have finished their show career and get cut down before having puppies, this one will be back in the show ring not too long after sending her babies off to their forever homes!  (that's why her beard and mustache are tied up too!  )


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

OMG!!! How Adorable!!!​


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

They are so cute and fluffy! You certainly are good at taking pics of black and white doggies.... Did you use a special camera?


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks so much for posting these photos, Karen!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> They are so cute and fluffy! You certainly are good at taking pics of black and white doggies.... Did you use a special camera?


Well, I used my DSLR...


----------



## Mama Mills (Jul 5, 2020)

That puppy pile is just too cute!! Thanks for sharing the sweetness.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Such a bundle of cuteness!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you!
> 
> You should save that photo of the mama puppy with the Triple Tie Topknot! I have tried to describe that to people before since it has worked very well for me in the past, but I don't really have pictures of it, and this looks particularly neat and tidy. Especially considering that's a new mama


How do you do that topknot? Is it three sections?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather's said:


> How do you do that topknot? Is it three sections?


Yes, you just start with one band further forward, then another behind that, adding more hair in, and then a third behind that adding even more hair in. When the dog has a white blaze like Giggles has, it ends up looking almost like a French braid! 

You actually CAN French braid it too, but that's a LOT more work!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I usually do two but sometimes when I’m avoiding something else I’ll spend a little more time on Sundance’s topknot and he’ll end up with 3 sections, or a French braid, or one by each ear. It seems like I only do it when I really don’t have time to do it...


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the instructions. Truffles has a lot of hair on her head and one ponytail seems so heavy. I can never get two ponytails to look even. I think this might be the best option.😊


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

OMG! Is that pile of puppies all one litter! I didn't try and count them but it looks like a lot!

I use two twisties in Willow's hair. She would never sit still enough to do a French braid. It's hard enough trying to get to twisties in!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> OMG! Is that pile of puppies all one litter! I didn't try and count them but it looks like a lot!
> 
> I use two twisties in Willow's hair. She would never sit still enough to do a French braid. It's hard enough trying to get to twisties in!


The BIG pile of puppies was two litters. Well, not all of them were in that bed... There were two beds in the pen, and a few were in the other bed. Twelve puppies in all, though!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh my! They are all so adorable and different... Lucky you Karen lol


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

krandall said:


> I love getting a chance to photograph them all. I get the fun without all the work!!! LOL!


You are a great photographer! Those were some amazing shot. All that cuteness captured so well!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

